# Are tuxedo cats more likely to be obese?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm noticing a trend. Specifically tuxedo cats, not just any black/white cat.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you sure that cats obese, or is it just flaps of skin hanging from its stomach, which make them look fat when they really aren't. I've seen many cats like that.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

It is the color that makes them look fat.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Are you sure that cats obese, or is it just flaps of skin hanging from its stomach, which make them look fat when they really aren't. I've seen many cats like that.


She's fat. Her gut is enormous. This is my current roommate's cat.










A few years ago I had another roommate with a tuxedo cat and that cat was obese too. I don't have a good pic of her. The cat in front was my cat and my previous roommate's cat in in the back. My cat was also black and white but not tuxedo (and pretty thin).


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> She's fat. Her gut is enormous. This is my current roommate's cat. A few years ago I had another roommate with a tuxedo cat and that cat was obese too.


Maybe your roommate feeds their cats way too much? Or your cat eats too much. My cat is super lazy and dosen't get any excersize, but she isn't fat.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Maybe your roommate feeds their cats way too much? Or your cat eats too much. My cat is super lazy and dosen't get any excersize, but she isn't fat.


The other 2 cats aren't fat. But yeah, my roommate free feeds them. She leaves dry food out all the time.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I haven't noticed that trend. I've seen varying degrees of obesity among specific breeds, which means that that isn't much of a factor as the cat's lifestyle may be.

And yeah, your roommate's cat needs to loose weight.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

My tuxedo is Really fat and lazy. I think Its cos hé had the snip hé was quite trim before.


----------



## StylinAmy (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a fat tuxedo cat- her name is Lola and she's obese!

We have another cat and he's normal weight... I think you're on to something here! :clap


----------



## StylinAmy (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't let her fur fool you... she has rolls under there.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Entered thread expecting to see cats in tuxedos. Leaving bitterly disappointed.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> Entered thread expecting to see cats in tuxedos. Leaving bitterly disappointed.







































Hope I'm doing this right.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

They obviously have qualms with their weight, hence the feeble attempts at hiding the obesity with a tuxedo.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Hope I'm doing this right.


Awwww.. :'D Ive always wanted a naked cat. I don't know why but theyre extra adorable.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was wondering why cats wearing tuxedos would make them obese until I opened the thread.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I happen to like very fat cats.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

RiversEdge said:


> I happen to like very fat cats.


Corporate fat cats?


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Corporate fat cats?


No. The furry fat ones ._. 
meow?


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

theyre so cute when theyre fat!!! ^__^


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh god, I love fat cats. O_O


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know but this is of my favorite types of cat. They're the most friendly and pet-able.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Tehuti's post made this thread worth while :'p


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


>


His cute little shoes are the best!!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> The other 2 cats aren't fat. But yeah, my roommate free feeds them. *She leaves dry food out all the time.*


That's ok if the cat isn't the type the cleans the bowl out right away(while she'd keep refilling it during the day). I monitor my cat's food intake during a day, and she only eats a little bit on a few occations during the day. Does she use a dog's bowl, or something? x] I guess it could become a problem with more than one cat in the house, since they become food rivals. That cat definitely needs to go on a diet.

Ps. tuxedo cats are cute as hell


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I want a tuxedo cat now


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

komorikun said:


> I'm noticing a trend. Specifically tuxedo cats, not just any black/white cat.


That is a cuh-reepy position. That poor cat! 



Zeppelin said:


> Are you sure that cats obese, or is it just flaps of skin hanging from its stomach, which make them look fat when they really aren't. I've seen many cats like that.


If he's pleasantly plump like my cocker spaniel was, go easy on the food and make sure he gets exercise!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> That is a cuh-reepy position. That poor cat!


She gets into this position when cleaning her belly.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh my god this post makes me want a cat again SOOOOOOO BAD


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Sooo cute. He looks like a waiter <3


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

diamondheart89 said:


> Oh god, I love fat cats. O_O


Well hello there.












Glass Child said:


> Tehuti's post made this thread worth while :'p


:teeth This was my first attempt at an image-heavy post! Now I'm truly a SASer! :yay

(I really did not expect to find so many cats in tuxedos when I went looking. :lol )


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I love this thread. I have a tuxeo cat, looks just like the one in your avatar OP. He is overweight and he's also extremely long, the longest cat I've ever had. I have no idea if there's a tendency for them to be heavier. I have seen a few who've been pretty skinny and I always have the urge to take them home and fatten them up.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Well hello there.


:mushy

I am in love. Seriously how can anyone look at that and not fall in love?? So perfect and chubby and fluffy and cute.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> It is the color that makes them look fat.


i thought black was very slimming.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

^ i love cats in boxes, they look so cute


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My tuxedo cat is overweight, unfortunately. But we're trying to get it under control.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Thinking of getting a cat. Wish I could have a cat like the one in the photos. She was a real sweetie. So affectionate...to humans and to other cats.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Do it! Do it!


ETA, holy crud, didn't even remember my older posts in this thread.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

My parents have a tuxedo cat that's overweight, although I suspect that his weight has less to do with his coloring and more to do with the fact that they feed him four times a day . . .


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nice cat they remind me of the fat controller from Thomas the tank engine, I wonder are they any good at catching rodents, that would keep em in shape.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah it could very well be. We had a tuxedo cat and she had a tendency to be obese.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My old roommate's now ex-wife had two tuxedo cats and they were on the slim side. Probably have to look up the breed to see if they're prone to having weight issues or if it's a case of owners just over feeding them.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Mine's one and she's pretty fat, snores too. I guess so :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------

